# Elotes Asados!! Aka Street Corn



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2014)

Aka street corn. We went to a great Mexican place in Vegas a few weeks ago one of there appetizers was Elotes Asados on or off the cob. We like if off as you can dip chips with it and it went great with the Smokey Mezcal cocktails we were drinking. Once we got back I'd been craving it so I fired up the grill and went to town! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014






Scrape into a bowl. Add a good queso, cilantro, jalapeño, salt, pepper, garlic, chipotle, and fresh squeezed lime. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 25, 2014






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello Case.  As I am sure you are aware, there are several different versions of corn salsas in Mexican/Tex-Mex cooking.  This one looks REALLY nice.  Will give 'er a try.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks tasty Case !  Gotta give this a go, thanks !  Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 26, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Case.  As I am sure you are aware, there are several different versions of corn salsas in Mexican/Tex-Mex cooking.  This one looks REALLY nice.  Will give 'er a try.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



Thanks Danny! Yep traditionally this would be served on the cob. We like to scrape it off though so we can dip it with chips and add to tacos. When served on the cob it's dipped in line butter or mayo lime butter then roles in seasoning. 



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks tasty Case !  Gotta give this a go, thanks !  Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin! It's super easy and super tasty! Going to use the leftovers this morning, breakfast burritos!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

And the finale! Had two left over ABT's a spoonful or two of corn and meat and one flour tortilla. Let it be known the ABurriTTo is born! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 29, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 29, 2014)

Man that looks great.

Haven't tried abt's yet.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks great.
> 
> Haven't tried abt's yet.



Adam go get thee to the store and buy some bacon cream cheese and peppers!!! My god man! Quit depriving yourself of
The comfort foods!!!


----------



## driedstick (Jul 31, 2014)

YOU Have WAY too much time on your hands LOL looks great man - nice job

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2014)

driedstick said:


> YOU Have WAY too much time on your hands LOL looks great man - nice job
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS



Thanks DS! Wait until you see what happens this weekend. The wife is going four of town!!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## padronman (Aug 6, 2014)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Elotes. Went to a local (weekly running) street fair not far from where I live and they had "Corn in a cup" or Elotes.  It was a Salvadoran stand so I ordered the wife and I each 1.  Loved it so much I have been making it here a lot.

Roasted corn (off the cob)

Dollop of mayo

Cotija Cheese

Hot Sauce (made my own following a Salvadoran recipe I found)

and some fresh lime juice. 

HOLY MOLY is that stuff good. 

Great job on the Elotes!!!

Scott


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Elotes. Went to a local (weekly running) street fair not far from where I live and they had "Corn in a cup" or Elotes.  It was a Salvadoran stand so I ordered the wife and I each 1.  Loved it so much I have been making it here a lot.
> 
> Roasted corn (off the cob)
> Dollop of mayo
> ...



Thank you! Yeah it's awesome goodness!!! We usually take it off the cob so we can dip and use it in other dishes. But there's nothing like walking down the street gnawing on a cob at fair! I guess if ya had a T-bone in one hand Elotes in the other and a Cervaza in your back pocket that might be better!


----------



## timberjet (Mar 15, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> And the finale! Had two left over ABT's a spoonful or two of corn and meat and one flour tortilla. Let it be known the ABurriTTo is born!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man! That is awesome. All my favorite things on one tortilla. Yum!


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 15, 2015)

That burrito looks awesome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'd forgot about that burrito, it was fantastic!


----------



## old fart (Jul 19, 2015)

That's looking good,I've grilled corn quite a bit.have to look into mixing with some caso dip.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2015)

old fart said:


> That's looking good,I've grilled corn quite a bit.have to look into mixing with some caso dip.



Street corns tasty stuff!


----------

